# Que faire avec un powermac 5500/225?



## StellaWood (17 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Bon, je vous explique... On a trouvé sur le trottoir un Powermac 5500/225 qui fonctionne sous système F1 7.5.5. Il fonctionne trés bien d'ailleurs.
Maintenant, il va servir à faire du traitement de texte et éventuellement de l'internet (si possible évidemment).

1ère question: peut-on le passer facilement en système 9?
2ème question: Est-ce que internet est possible avec cette trés belle vieille chose, et si oui, comment?

Voilà, je crois que c'est tout comme questions. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Septembre 2005)

pennyjane a dit:
			
		

> ... On a trouvé sur le trottoir un Powermac 5500/225 qui fonctionne sous système F1 7.5.5. ...
> 1ère question: peut-on le passer facilement en système 9?


Cette page vous montera que oui, à condition de disposer d'un CD générique de Mac OS 9.


			
				pennyjane a dit:
			
		

> 2ème question: Est-ce que internet est possible avec cette trés belle vieille chose, et si oui, comment?...


Oui, avec un modem Ethernet pour l'ADSL ou sinon un banal modem RTC. Ne vous attendez pas à une vitesse fulgurante, il faudrait qu'il ait la RAM maxi.

Salutations.


----------



## Guido (17 Septembre 2005)

Ben les trottoir sont bien sympats chez toi... 
Avec beaucoup de RAM, OS9.1 est possible, mais comme toujours, autant avoir OS8.6 avec une mise à jour des carbonlib. En fait, cela dépend du CD d'installation dont tu dispose. J'ai un faible pour OS8.6. 
C'est une machine sympat (quoique bruyante, je dois prochainement m'intéresser au cas de mon 5400). Les 5400 peuvent avoir plus de mémoire car ils y a 8Mo sur la carte mère, par contre, les 5500 ont un bus plus rapide (voir plus loin) et une vidéo accéléré. 
Cela peut valoir le coup de lui donner un coup de boost avec une crescendo sur le port L2 (faire attention au modèle) type G3/500 même genre que çà. Ne pas hésiter à chercher sur tout eBay. J'ai fait venir la mienne des US alors que le vendeur disait la livraison possible uniquement sur les US (un message sympat aide toujours). Ensuite, il y a un port PCI et là bonheur, on peut trouver une carte firewire ou USB (attention au combo, pas sûr que cela marche). Je préfère le firewire finalement plus utile. Au final, une machine qui s'intègre bien dans un réseau ethernet. 
Pour la bureautique, c'est bien sûr suffisant tel quel (un Mac SE est déja une superbe machine à traitement de texte / dessin vectoriel). Pour internet, c'est déjà plus discutable étant donné que les site sont de plus en plus chargé et avec des animation qui nécessitent pas mal de puissance. Mais si tu paramètre bien ton navigateur (iCab par exemple, bien qu'il n'évolue plus trop) et que tu filtres les trucs inutiles, ce sera pas mal. Bien sûr, il vaut mieux choisir un modem ethernet... 
il y a quelques article à avoir lu chez http://www.jurassicmac.com/
@+


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2005)

attention un seul port PCI, donc il faudra choisir entre une carte Ethernet sur ce port ou une carte FireWire...

certe il existait des cartes Ethernet dite ComSlot, mais dans ce cas, on perd le modem interne


----------



## Guido (18 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> attention un seul port PCI, donc il faudra choisir entre une carte Ethernet sur ce port ou une carte FireWire...
> 
> certe il existait des cartes Ethernet dite ComSlot, mais dans ce cas, on perd le modem interne



Une carte ethernet PCI est sans intéret sur ces machines. Prendre un Comslot et virer le modem RTC s'il est là. Vu l'utilité d'un modem RTC autant se contenter d'un modem externe via le port série (et ne pas avoir de modem RTC). Une fois que tu as un port ethernet, il vaut mieux faire passer l'accés au net par là. En plus, il y a toutes les chances que la carte comslot ethernet soit présente. Et avec un peu de chance, tu as aussi une carte entrée sortie audio/vidéo. Alors avec un disque un volumineux (20Go) le montage est tout à fait faisable sur ce genre de machine. utiliser peut être un soft ancien (type Avid vidéoshop) plutôt que iMovie. Il y a des chances que cela soit moins gourmand en puissance machine.


----------

